# Uromastyx help



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Right, since I got my Leos, my mum has decided she would like to own a reptile. I have recommended Leos or Beardies for her (as she is a noob just like me ).

She went to a local pet store and saw a female Uromastyx (sp?) and has fell in love with her. Agreed she is VERY freindly and seems to like being handled. Now I don't know alot about these little 'uns, so was wondering if anyone can point me to a decent care sheet.

Also personal experience with these would be great.

Look forward to the replies


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What kind of Uro is it? I think on the whole they are a friendly lizard. Loads of peope on here keep and breed them. Mine is a Morrocon, a bit of a grumpy boy but very lovable.


----------



## Onlinebug (Feb 27, 2008)

Well google brung up this result,

Uromastyx Care Sheet

obviously read at your own understanding, do not take everything it says to an extreme, also check out RFUK's caresheet section!

Lizard Care - Reptile Forums UK



Good Luck!


Lew.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you, I have googled myself, but once again some contradicting info out there.

D'oh to the RFUK care sheets, I should really look around here a bit more :lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry Shell195, missed your post. not sure what kind, although my mum says he looks like a tortoise without a shell. I'll try and get some pics of her (Uro not my mum :lol2.

Yeah the shop have told her (my mum no the Uro) that they are very freindly, but we all know about some pet shop advice.......


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

get the book UROMASTYX written by Thomas wilms it has the best uro info out there.its really no good looking on the web for a decent care sheet for uros as there really is none that i would like to reccomend.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for that, i'll look into getting a copy for her.

Cheers for the replies.


----------



## Jack Stiles (May 15, 2008)

Hey. Check out Deer Fern Farms Home Page: Uromastyx, Tortoises, Spinytailed Iguanas, Bengal Savannah cats these guys are the largest breeder of uromastyx in the world and the site is exelent and has a care sheet better than any book imo. Also I recomend getting a Megaray brand uv bulb as this is the only bulb that produces measurabe amounts of D3 synthesis in the skin of lizards and uromastyx need loads of uv (and it'll make her colours look awsome too!). Drop me a line if you need any help.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Apparently the little lady in question is an Oscillated Uromastyx (sp?). Anyone know of this species?


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i keep occellatus..the smallest of the uromastyx
very scatty and very fast


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

A good first reptile for my mum? Who has no experience?

She is gorgeous though, and very freindly. (Uro not my mum, well she is frendly I suppose :lol2


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

a good first reptile yes if she reads that book first lol
and if she doesnt mind having a reptile that doesnt really like being handled.
a better starter lizard i would say is a bearded dragon to be honest.
uromastyx can be quite tricky to tame down and handle,and in my opinion need alot more experienced owners.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Thats what I thought from what i've read, i'll convince her a Beardie will be better.

you know how people get when they fall in love though. lol

Cheers for the advice


----------



## arzosah (May 17, 2008)

Hiya, we have got a 8mth old occelated male uromastyx. We have had him 2 weeks on saturday, he can be a bit grumpy and wriggles when u pick him up....and if u happen to be me C he makes a clicking noise, as I have discovered he doesnt like the colour yellow !!! and I of course bought yellow feedings tongs lol but if you are J he doesnt mind being picked up !!! he even does a smug grin huh huh.
He likes the odd locust/waxworm, but he loves to eat romaine lettuce,pak choi, and sweetcorn. 
See our other posts for some pics xx


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Cheers for that, she has decided to go for a Leo, now to find her one :2thumb:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

arzosah said:


> Hiya, we have got a 8mth old occelated male uromastyx. We have had him 2 weeks on saturday, he can be a bit grumpy and wriggles when u pick him up....and if u happen to be me C he makes a clicking noise, as I have discovered he doesnt like the colour yellow !!! and I of course bought yellow feedings tongs lol but if you are J he doesnt mind being picked up !!! he even does a smug grin huh huh.
> He likes the odd locust/waxworm, but he loves to eat romaine lettuce,pak choi, and sweetcorn.
> See our other posts for some pics xx


why do u think he doesn't like yellow as most uro's think anything yellow are dandilions and they all love dandilions.


----------



## arzosah (May 17, 2008)

We only had a couple of weeks, and everytime I go in with live food on the end of the yellow tweezers he goes a bit mad, shakes his head, lashes his tail and attacks the tweezers...not whats in them!!! and also the other day I had hold of a yellow wax worm tub and as soon as he saw it, he went crazy and tried to get out the back of his viv and hit his head.
Soooooo. i think he is scared of the colour yellow... anyone got any ideas why ?
There was nothing yellow in shop we got him at!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i would try him with a dandilion and see what he does,
as for the tweezers i wouldn't use them again but i don't give my uro's live food only seeds/veg and dandilions.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

why dont you feed live food to your uros linda?
do they get a substitute?
uros NEED live food at least once or twice a week


----------

